# WAGO WEB-VISU Probleme mit Darstellung von Array Variablen mit "gemultiplexten" Index



## RennV4.1 (22 Juli 2015)

*WAGO WEB-VISU Probleme mit Darstellung von Array Variablen mit "gemultiplexten" Index*

Moin Zusammen, 
habe hier mal was zu beanstanden, bzw. wer hatte/hat auch solch ein Problem und hatte/hat ne vertretbare Lösung. 
Also ich habe ein Array of String: 
 Zustand[1]:= "OBEN" 
Zustand[2]:= "UNTEN" 
Zustand[3]:= "faehrt auf" 
usw.. 
Und ich habe ein Array of INT:
 Aktor[1]:=  wert aus Prozess Aktor 1
Aktor[2]:=  wert aus Prozess Aktor 2
usw.. 
In der Web Visu habe ich jetzt Textfelder mit Text: "%S" und, unter "Variablen/Textausgabe:" der Variable  
Zustand[Aktor[2]] 
Ergebniss bei realer Steuerung 750-880-Online im RUN: 
In der Codesys wird mir im Textfeld "UNTEN" angezeigt, wenn die Variable  Aktor[2] = 2 ist. 
Im Webbrowser wird mir dieses Textfeld LEER angezeigt.  
Wenn ich jetzt in diesem Textfeld Zustand[2] unter "Variablen/Textausgabe:" eingebe, steht auch in dem Webbrowser ein "UNTEN" aber das ist nicht das was ich will.  
Also: 
Soll das so sein? 
Gibt es lösungen, die nicht darauf hinauslaufen, das ich jetzt meine knapp 100 Felder alle anpassen muss und ich noch zusätzlichen Programmcode schreiben muss?  

Wäre schön etwas von Euch zu hören, 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## lord2k3 (23 Juli 2015)

Moin Carsten,
Such mal in der Hilfe nach Dynamischen index. Du wirst feststellen, dass die WebWisu das nicht unterstützt... 
Erst ab codesys 3....

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RennV4.1 (23 Juli 2015)

Ja Moin,
hab mir ja sowas schon gedacht, nur bloed ist, wenn das Tool dir sagt das es scheinbar futzt. 
Naja, habs schon umgeschrieben, konnte gestern abend dann nicht mehr ne 8 von ner 0 unterscheiden...
Trotzdem danke,
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dennis2004 (7 August 2015)

RennV4.1 schrieb:


> ...ich habe ein Array of String:
> Zustand[1]:= "OBEN"
> Zustand[2]:= "UNTEN"
> Zustand[3]:= "faehrt auf"
> ...


Hello, you can easily do this with help of "Dynamic Texts".












Anhang anzeigen Zustand_01.zip



Sorry, this only works for cases like in your post: Zustand[Aktor[2]], replace PLC_PRG.Aktor[PLC_PRG.ii] with PLC_PRG.Aktor[2] in my example to get it working.


----------



## RennV4.1 (7 August 2015)

Thanks, but that's not what I need. Then I have to change the texts at  two positions (in XML and in the program) I need this texts for other  functions,too. 
Carsten


----------



## computershooter (8 August 2015)

why not use a simple var with the text from zustand[2] oder beliebig.


----------



## Chräshe (9 August 2015)

Hallo Carsten,

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du in der VISU einen Platzhalter für ein Array-Element verwendest hast?
Wenn ja, dann ist der Fall ganz klar - das geht so nicht.

Diese Einschränkung hat mich auch schon mal erwischt:


Chräshe schrieb:


> Array mit *Zugriff per Index* z.B. so: rMessert[iReihe] geht leider nicht, rMessert[10] ist wiederum möglich, nützt aber nichts, wenn man per Zeiger auf ein Datenfeld zugreifen will.


 
Inzwischen helfe ich mir so, dass ich die Werte für die Visu in der SPS in das Feld [0] kopiere.
Wenn Eingaben gemacht werden sollen, gibt es eine Taste zum Speichern, die diese dann zurück ins Array schreibt. Natürlich kann so immer nur ein Datensatz angezeigt werden.

Im ersten Moment wirk das umständlich.
Wenn es zur Routine wird, denkt man sich nichts mehr dabei.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

